
The Seven Deadly Sins of Predicting the Future of AI (2017) - headalgorithm
http://rodneybrooks.com/the-seven-deadly-sins-of-predicting-the-future-of-ai/
======
memexy
> Here is where we are on programs that can understand computer code. We
> currently have no programs that can understand a one page program as well as
> a new student in computer science can understand such a program after just
> one month of taking their very first class in programming. That is a long
> way from AI systems being better at writing AI systems than humans are.

Excellent point. As far as code is a form of model/theory building we do not
have any form of AI that can build and work with theories on an ad-hoc basis
like people can.

